# Energy snack for market



## dmpower

you can always look at some other recipes to find a ratio that will stick together better, or maybe compress it more when it is warm.
Good luck, they sound tasty


----------



## westernbeekeeper

Sounds delicious! Send me some; I'll sample up to 50 pounds for FREE! How about it?


----------

